# Ear Muffs



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Do any of you know an online source for ear muff "frames". I don't know what they're really called, so I can't find them. I want to knit (then felt) the warm ear coverings, but I need the "frame" ---- the part that goes over the head sort of like a plastic hairband, and has the attached ear parts that fold around and can be covered with fabric, fur, etc. If you even know what they're called, I'd appreciate it. All I can find are ready made ear muffs.

Thank you,

Jenny


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

well, I found THIS site...they're kind of expensive tho. Turns out they're actually called "ear muff frames"  I'd have thought "bands" or "blanks" or something....:shrug:

keep looking. Got to be others out there.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you! Imagine that . . . they're actually called what I was calling them. But that sounded so "off" that I didn't think to search under that term.  Yes, they are expensive there. I looked and looked, but couldn't find them any cheaper. Maybe I'll buy some extras to sell and off-set the cost. 

Thanks again,

Jenny


----------

